# -Lostboy- Former Scare Actor and Halloween fan



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

Lostboymike said:


> Glad I found this forum. Like everyone here, I am very into Halloween.
> 
> I used to work at a large Haunted Attraction in Southern California, but, had to end my career for family obligations. I try to post on the forum and blog as much as I can, and I enjoy reading everyone's posts.
> 
> ...


----------

